# Rear Rotor help on 2001 Jetta (1.8T Wolfsburg)



## breezyb (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey guys, new to the forum here and hoping to get a little help. I'm doing a full replacement/upgrade to my brake pads and rotors on my 2001 Jetta (1.8T Wolfsburg). The front brakes went off without a hitch and according to the Haynes manual, the rear should be equally as simple.
The problem I'm having is that the original rear rotors don't seem to budge after taking out the retaining screw. The manual makes no mention of the bearing housing. Do I need to take this off to pull off the old rotors or could they just be stuck in place?
Also, the new rotors (upgraded) have a larger inner diameter than the original and no 'lip' to hold the wheel in place until getting the lug nuts back on. Is this necessary, or will the lug nuts be sufficient to hold everything in place?
Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Rear Rotor help on 2001 Jetta (breezyb)*

Spray "PB Blaster" or similar "liquid wrench" product around hub/rotor interface...then tap with rubber mallet and it should break free..you do not need to pull rear wheel hubs to change rotors...nor do you need to remove the carrier brackets (just like my Passat)...with calipers outa there you can angle rotor out of carrier to swap out...Dont' forget to remove, clean and relube (synthetic caliper grease) the caliper slide pins...many forget since you don't remove em to get calipers off as you do in the front...dirty dry pins can cause brake drag







. Also, the lock bolts come from factory with locking compound on em...manual says replace..I just clean and put a dab of Locktite Blue on threads.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not sure what you mean.."upgraded" rotor?....If you have bigger diameter rotors to go on there..you're gonna need new caliper carriers to move calipers out to accomodate larger rotors!


_Modified by spitpilot at 9:21 AM 4-5-2010_


----------



## breezyb (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Rear Rotor help on 2001 Jetta (spitpilot)*

Thanks. I didn't think I needed to take the hub off since the rotor has the same retaining screw as the front.
By 'upgraded' I just meant 'performance' as opposed to OEM part. The overall diameter is the same, but the inner opening is slightly larger (by maybe an inch) than the original. The 'lip' on the original rotor seems to be there only to hold the wheel on while getting the lugs in place.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Rear Rotor help on 2001 Jetta (breezyb)*

If I were you, I'd take those "performance rotors" back and get rotors that are designed for use specifically for my car.
The "hole" in the middle of the rotor is designed to fit tight/close around the wheel hub to position the rotor centered on the rotating axis. This is what is called hubcentric. 
The rotors you got with the big hole in the middle could be mounted off-center accidentally, and will cause vibration when turning. This is not "high Performance" it's CHEAP, POOR QUALITY CRAP.


----------

